# Supprimer un ordi dans "Synchronisation Wi-Fi iTunes"



## Lastrada (29 Décembre 2011)

Salut les jeunes. 

Dans le sous menu Général / Synchronisation Wi-Fi iTunes de l'application Préférences, sauriez-vous comment supprimer toute référence à un ordinateur avec lequel on a synchronisé l'iPad sans tout restaurer ?


----------



## daze (1 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, moi aussi j'aimerais supprimé un ordinateur de la liste de synchronisation wifi, je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2013)

Lastrada a dit:


> Salut les jeunes.
> 
> Dans le sous menu Général / Synchronisation Wi-Fi iTunes de l'application Préférences, sauriez-vous comment supprimer toute référence à un ordinateur avec lequel on a synchronisé l'iPad sans tout restaurer ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Peut-être faut-il désactiver la synchro en Wi-fi dans iTunes (sur l'ordinateur) et faire une synchro en USB.


----------

